# Questions - Leopard Gecko Breeding.



## alexcllui (Nov 23, 2011)

hi,

do leopard gecko have a breeding season? 
how do i know my female leopard gecko are ready and ovulating?

thanks


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

alexcllui said:


> hi,
> 
> do leopard gecko have a breeding season?
> how do i know my female leopard gecko are ready and ovulating?
> ...


about feb to september is around their breeding season :2thumb:


----------



## alexcllui (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks eightball...:2thumb:

anyone can tell me how do i know my female leopard gecko are ready and ovulating???


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

alexcllui said:


> thanks eightball...:2thumb:
> 
> anyone can tell me how do i know my female leopard gecko are ready and ovulating???


you can tell by looking at their belly, usually there is a distinctive pink/white circle(s) there, have a look at her now if you havent already bred her and see if you can compare over time the circles appearing, theyre follicles i think :2thumb:


----------



## alexcllui (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks again eightball...:2thumb:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

All my leos breed jan to June. I always check for ovulation. It looks like the end of a pencil eraser on there belly. You have to gently turn them over and bend them back over your fingers. This is very difficult and takes practice. I have photos some where if I get chance I will try and find them and send them to you.

Phil


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

There is a pretty good breeding section on my website if you would like to have a look


----------



## alexcllui (Nov 23, 2011)

Phil75 said:


> All my leos breed jan to June. I always check for ovulation. It looks like the end of a pencil eraser on there belly. You have to gently turn them over and bend them back over your fingers. This is very difficult and takes practice. I have photos some where if I get chance I will try and find them and send them to you.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil...:notworthy:

Yes, please show me the pic when you get it...


----------



## alexcllui (Nov 23, 2011)

nuttybabez said:


> There is a pretty good breeding section on my website if you would like to have a look


Thanks nuttybabez...:2thumb:


----------

